# Male player playing as a female character: Thoughts?



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

First of all, let me throw something out of the gate, I am not gay, and I have absolutely nothing against them. But for whatever reason, I have always enjoyed playing as a female character in any game that lets me choose the gender of who I play with (except maybe in Pokémon, though that hardly counts). Some local friends find this to be weird, but is it really?

When I am asked, "why do you choose a girl?", I like to say it is because I like girls, but they don't seem to swallow that excuse. In team RPG's like Tales, Fire Emblem, and Dragon Age, I always choose my team to be full of females, unless of course, I'm forced to have a male in the party (usually a male lead). Usually there is no problem here since these are [mainly] single-player games. But what about when it's done in an MMORPG? I don't choose to play as a female character to pretend to be a gaming girl or anything of the sort, I simply choose so because I like it. Perhaps it's because of the "beauty" I see in these female figurines/models that attract me more than you generic rough-looking male.

Hell, I dislike games like God of War for the SOLE fact that my main characters is an ugly blood thirsty spartan. I kept complaining, "man, this dude is sooo ugly" while beating all 3 games. Beauty is a thing I'm into, both inside and outside. I'm not a 250lbs dude sitting in front of a computer, I actually like to stay fit and dress well.

But anyways, seriously, what are your opinions about this?


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2012)

It's fine and dandy until you start getting chatted up by a male character (probably being played by some ultra sexy vixen who likes playing guys).  

There's no issue playing a female character - it's a game.  But i think most guys that play girls end up playing lesbians.

Nothing better than Macho woman with guns.  (Incidentally also a cheapo old school dice and paper role playing game i once bought way back in the early 90's). 

Have fun and remember to shave your legs.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 30, 2012)

So you have something more enjoyable to look at


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 30, 2012)

My secondary character on a lot of RPGs is always female.  I play myself first, then create a female character.  As it is, I've played more of my female character in Mass Effect than my male.  My thinking is that it gives me something nice to look at, along with being able to experiment with different choices.  Though my females usually turn out lesbian... xD


----------



## erixx (Mar 30, 2012)

I played TombRaider over a decade back always as a female and it was fun and sexy.
And I also hate it when I am forced to play a shitty character like, say, Duke Nukem or holywood marines.

But not that I wouldn't prefer to play a cool male character like Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2012)

As long as one doesn't choose female character to apply nude patch so they could masturbate to it playing as female character is pretty normal.

Personally I love games with female characters because "boob physics" rocks.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

Drone said:


> As long as one doesn't choose female character to apply nude patch so they could masturbate to it playing as female character is pretty normal.
> 
> Personally I love games with female characters because "boob physics" rocks.



I always found that to be so weird. The nude patch thing that is. I remember seeing a lot of those when looking for mods for Skyrim. Why would I want to go around killing monsters naked when I can dress in some badass white robes and kill them with style? :sigh:


----------



## Drone (Mar 30, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> I always found that to be so weird. The nude patch thing that is. I remember seeing a lot of those when looking for mods for Skyrim. Why would I want to go around killing monsters naked when I can dress in some badass white robes and kill them with style? :sigh:



Agree, that's weird. However even without nude patches many female characters wear ridiculous/revealing outfits. Because of that games start to look less realistic.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a female Alt that i spend a lot of time on in EVE-Online, i created her and wasn't planning on using her much. I usually refer to my characters in the 3rd person while i'm playing as i have a few and "I" doesn't distinguish who i am talking about.

I've been chatted up a couple of times, they always continued when i told them i am male.... but that is eve.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> First of all, let me throw something out of the gate, I am not gay, and I have absolutely nothing against them. But for whatever reason, I have always enjoyed playing as a female character in any game that lets me choose the gender of who I play with (except maybe in Pokémon, though that hardly counts). Some local friends find this to be weird, but is it really?
> 
> When I am asked, "why do you choose a girl?", I like to say it is because *I like girls, but they don't seem to swallow* that excuse. In team RPG's like Tales, Fire Emblem, and Dragon Age, I always choose my team to be full of females, unless of course, I'm forced to have a male in the party (usually a male lead). Usually there is no problem here since these are [mainly] single-player games. But what about when it's done in an MMORPG? I don't choose to play as a female character to pretend to be a gaming girl or anything of the sort, I simply choose so because I like it. Perhaps it's because of the "beauty" I see in these female figurines/models that attract me more than you generic rough-looking male.
> 
> ...



Other than that, why would you care what they think? The correct answer is "because you can". Also, it beats looking at some guys ass while you play.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> ...Also, it beats looking at some guys ass while you play.



Homophobe. j/k


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

Drone said:


> Agree, that's weird. However even without nude patches many female characters wear ridiculous/revealing outfits. Because of that games start to look less realistic.



You mean like every female in Mortal Kombat? But you know, I'd rather go with little clothes compared to excessive armor. Say, if I choose a warrior class character for the sake of using the sword, a metal suit of armor doesn't have to go along with it.

This is the type of character I like playing as

Not any of this


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 30, 2012)

in my humble opinion, choosing a female character as male is perfectly fine. I myself prefer to play a male character, but i can see the appeal of playing a female character, and also have multiple friends who like to play female characters even though they are male themselves.(and they are also generally seen as "normal dudes" in case anyone finds this important)

In the end Imho it all comes down to personal preference, and if you like to play some game as a female, why not?! It doesn't immediately mean you want to be female irl aswell.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, a good reason is this: I am male. I know what it is to be male. If I am playing a RPG, I typically want to role play as something I am not. Thus, playing a female is just a logical step.

I tend to find that when I play a male character I stay more true to my real self, and I do not explore the role playing to its limits. Essentially, my male characters are typically similar to me: When I play a male character, I typically view my choices as "What would I do?". My female characters, though, run the whole gamut between angelic princesses and cold blooded assassins who care for nothing more than their paycheck. In general, the gender disparity allows me a larger degree of disjointedness between my personality and the personality of my character.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, a good reason is this: I am male. I know what it is to be male. If I am playing a RPG, I typically want to role play as something I am not. Thus, playing a female is just a logical step.
> 
> I tend to find that when I play a male character I stay more true to my real self, and I do not explore the role playing to its limits. Essentially, my male characters are typically similar to me: When I play a male character, I typically view my choices as "What would I do?". My female characters, though, run the whole gamut between angelic princesses and cold blooded assassins who care for nothing more than their paycheck. In general, the gender disparity allows me a larger degree of disjointedness between my personality and the personality of my character.



The very essence of Role-playing.  Well said


----------



## Iceni (Mar 30, 2012)

I always play with a female sprite. 

I've always justified it as anyone that can look at a mans arse for X hours must be gay.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, a good reason is this: I am male. I know what it is to be male. If I am playing a RPG, I typically want to role play as something I am not. Thus, playing a female is just a logical step.
> 
> I tend to find that when I play a male character I stay more true to my real self, and I do not explore the role playing to its limits. Essentially, my male characters are typically similar to me: When I play a male character, I typically view my choices as "What would I do?". My female characters, though, run the whole gamut between angelic princesses and cold blooded assassins who care for nothing more than their paycheck. In general, the gender disparity allows me a larger degree of disjointedness between my personality and the personality of my character.



Well said indeed. The one time I did choose a male character a while ago, I tried to model it after myself. It wasn't nearly as satisfying, and went back to playing as my sexy vixen. I tend not to go for either angelic princesses or cold blooded assassins, but rather the smart ass sarcastic beatch xD.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 30, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> ... but rather the smart ass sarcastic beatch xD.



You've met my gf?


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> You've met my gf?



Nope. Not yet anyways .


----------



## KainXS (Mar 30, 2012)

your not alone, I do it too, especially on alot of the free MMO's where you have no choice but to pick a chick for a certain class but then there are the games that are gender locked and end up being sexist and thats just a plain waste of time.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

KainXS said:


> your not alone, I do it too, especially on alot of the free MMO's where you have no choice but to pick a chick for a certain class but then there are the games that are gender locked and end up being sexist and thats just a plain waste of time.



Speaking of which, I'd like to hear more of people's experience with using opposite gender characters in MMO's. Also, what's the first thing you think of when you meet a female character? What about once you realize it's a guy playing as such?


----------



## Iceni (Mar 30, 2012)

Generally the name gives it away.

You see a female BE paladin in WoW called Spankuhard. You know it's a man. 

Females seem to pick names that are character related. And fitting for a girl to be called.

Men pick names that depict an action, event, or something the char does.

You do get the odd exception to that rule but generally the name tells you more than the sprite.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 30, 2012)

Depends how you play, if you role play as the female character then .... maybe there are issues that need to be addressed there unless you're of course trying to scam a desperate male hardcore gamer in an MMO . 

If you're not role-playing yourself into the game then it makes alot of sense that a guy (or myself) would be alot more interested in watching a sexy heroin in skimpy armor kicking ass as opposed to a muscular dude punishing other dudes for hours.


EDIT: Take the new street fighter vs Tekken game for example and in a hypothetical scenario you are forced to watch two characters battle it out for 4-5 hours straight which would you pick?

Cammy/Poison VS Chun-Li or Ken/Kazuya VS Ryu... >_>


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 30, 2012)

personally, I dont see a problem with it


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2012)

maybe in game you can be anyone that you may not be in real world and being female character is possible in game


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2012)

In a game like wow people are way quicker to help females and give gold too


----------



## LDNL (Mar 30, 2012)

Well youre gonna be watching the behind of that character for the whole game so I think female makes perfect sense.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 30, 2012)

Jetster said:


> In a game like wow people are way quicker to help females and give gold too



its like that in most games and alot of dudes I know do just that, . . . . . . . . still I have seen very few actual girls I didn't know were girls playing games, its hard to tell the difference because some dudes I know say that they're girls in the game and its pretty funny to see them mess with people and some of the girls I know play as dudes and do the opposite.


----------



## xenocide (Mar 30, 2012)

I usually play as Female characters in MMO's since they tend to be not so awkward looking.  For _some_ reason they spend more time making female characters detailed and anatomically correct, and the end result is that often Male character models just look awful.  WoW is a great example, the NE, Human, and Draenai female models are all infinitely better than Male.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2012)

In my findings in games, most of the female characters have an unbound agility trait about them.  Females are naturally agile. Take the original game female for instance, first one that comes to mind, Samus Aran. Then you have the second that comes to mind, Lara Croft. Both of which are hella agile and "ballsy". 

Not weird at all to even want to create your own female in-game.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 30, 2012)

I need an agile female


----------



## trickson (Mar 30, 2012)

Gay!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2012)

^ now now lol

Play whatever character you want, but when you start dressing like one outside the closet then you know something aint wired proper


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 30, 2012)

I was once required to consider the significance of cross-dressing as a destablizing force within Elizabethan drama. Consider Shakespeare's Cleopatra: she dresses as a man within the play, but all female characters were played by males to begin with, as women were viewed as having no business on a stage. As an exercise, I suppose it encourages provocative thought, as would the consideration of the significance of digital cross-dressing in games.

We are not qualified to comment on its significance for you as an individual, but I would suggest the other people's misgivings tell us more about their own insecurities. More to the point, cross-dressing is not an indication of sexual preference. Drag up, do your thing and pay no heed to the concerns of others.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 30, 2012)

id rather look at the back of a women over the back of a man.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> id rather look at the back of a women over the back of a man.



THIS!

That's why i prefered Tomb Raider and FAKK2 over any other male character game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2012)

As long as it isn't an online environment, I don't see why it would matter.  If it's with friends, it can actually be pretty comical. XD


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 30, 2012)

I play a female role 9/10 times if I have that option. It's just a game and I enjoy looking at a female avatar over a male 100% of the time. 


I don't see anything wrong with it but when playing MMO's its sometimes strange because you see a girl but hear a guy talking. But who gives a shit? Not I.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Mar 30, 2012)

Me, I play as both males and females in MMOs (although Mabinogi is more or less the only MMORPG I play anymore)  the reason... so I have something to dump my female locked clothing items on instead of just trying to sell it all XD  

plus, it's amusing to watch a girl use musical instruments to beat up monsters.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 30, 2012)

I've played both male and females characters before. Which gender I choose depends on the game and how I'm feeling at character creation. 
Play what you want, and if people give you shit about it, just ignore 'em/give them the middle finger and go about your business.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 30, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> First of all, let me throw something out of the gate, I am not gay, and I have absolutely nothing against them. But for whatever reason, I have always enjoyed playing as a female character in any game that lets me choose the gender of who I play with (except maybe in Pokémon, though that hardly counts). Some local friends find this to be weird, but is it really?
> 
> When I am asked, "why do you choose a girl?", I like to say it is because I like girls, but they don't seem to swallow that excuse. In team RPG's like Tales, Fire Emblem, and Dragon Age, I always choose my team to be full of females, unless of course, I'm forced to have a male in the party (usually a male lead). Usually there is no problem here since these are [mainly] single-player games. But what about when it's done in an MMORPG? I don't choose to play as a female character to pretend to be a gaming girl or anything of the sort, I simply choose so because I like it. Perhaps it's because of the "beauty" I see in these female figurines/models that attract me more than you generic rough-looking male.
> 
> ...



First off, let me say... Play the character you want to play with and screw everyone's opinion.

I like the female characters in the games... love that tight a** and those perfectly formed rounded voluptuous breasts.

Now for the fun  :

Freud, Dr. Ruth, and others would have fun tearing through your op!
I am not that good, though; however... here it goes.  

1.  I see in your first sentence hardcore denial of your possible tendencies (see the hi-lite color)

2.  Some hidden meaning in these statements, maybe? (see hilite color)

3. Maybe, by these statements, you have an attraction to well dressed good-looking males? (see hi-lite color)

I am sure someone who is trained in analyzing this could do a better.

Just joking with you.
Play the *GAME*... that is all it is.  
And, don't worry what others think or say, they probably do the same (or more) in the darkness of their rooms.


Edit: A lot of good posts and advice in this thread.  I would thank more of them, but I would use all of them up, so THANKS for the helpful posts all.

Also, I think, some of, the demon and alien girls are very hot, too.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 30, 2012)

Honestly, who gives a crap?

You play games as a temporary escape from reality.  If your particular kink is to be a female, then go for it.  Games aren't reality, and thus should not be treated as such.


As to the question of why one would show a preference for gender bending, I leave that to someone else.  Whether it be better stats, a more pleasing aesthetic, or the unfortunate male bias to "save" women, the choices for being female are as numerous as those for being male.  

Maybe the better question to ask is why your friends cannot dissociate your in-game gender from reality..?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 30, 2012)

In LOTRO: Female main, 2 male alts, and 3 female alts.

As many have said before, a female character is easier on the eyes and you see your main a lot!

For alts I choose whatever seems right for them based on race/class or I already have a name picked out.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> I was once required to consider the significance of cross-dressing as a destablizing force within Elizabethan drama. Consider Shakespeare's Cleopatra: she dresses as a man within the play, but all female characters were played by males to begin with, as women were viewed as having no business on a stage. As an exercise, I suppose it encourages provocative thought, as would the consideration of the significance of digital cross-dressing in games.
> 
> We are not qualified to comment on its significance for you as an individual, but I would suggest the other people's misgivings tell us more about their own insecurities. More to the point, cross-dressing is not an indication of sexual preference. Drag up, do your thing and pay no heed to the concerns of others.



I have never even thought about cross-dressing. It's not my cup of tea and I used to think it was straight up weird. But living in New York City makes you see it as an everyday thing some people are into, so I really don't mind it.



Vulpesveritas said:


> Me, I play as both males and females in MMOs (although Mabinogi is more or less the only MMORPG I play anymore)  the reason... so I have something to dump my female locked clothing items on instead of just trying to sell it all XD
> 
> plus, it's amusing to watch a girl use musical instruments to beat up monsters.



I once tried to get into Mabinogi, but never got past the beginning of the game because my PC back then (2007) couldn't handle it. It was a shitty single core Anthlon II @ 2.1GHz with 512Mb of DDR1 RAM, lol. Lately I've been looking around to see if I can get into another MMO, Aion and Guild Wars 2 have my attention.



95Viper said:


> First off, let me say... Play the character you want to play with and screw everyone's opinion.
> 
> I like the female characters in the games... love that tight a** and those perfectly formed rounded voluptuous breasts.
> 
> ...



Haha, great analysis. Hardcore denials? Denials, they are. Hardcore, I'm not sure. I have come across people who have initially thought I'm gay, but I quickly tell that, if I was, I would have no problem letting them know. I have gay friends, which I suppose have cause me to be more open-minded about things like that. In the sense that I don't care what your religion/race/ethnicity/sexual preference is. I have however, been called metrosexual, which I believe is males who care about their appearance. Not so bad.

I don't think I have an attraction to "well-dressed good looking males." It's more like I don't mind judging males. If I see an ugly dude, I'd say it's an ugly dude. If I see a good looking dude, I'd say "hey, that's one good looking cat." That doesn't mean I am sexually attracted to that person. It's just that I can voice my opinion about it without worrying what others might think.

Anyways, thanks for the insight! And yes, really good posts here. Wasn't expecting that... much.


----------



## zootac (Mar 30, 2012)

I like two play female characters in street fighter 2 /3 /
Seeing them tits dounce about playing female character,
And laura croft is my girl friend in tomb Raider lol


----------



## Depth (Mar 30, 2012)

I prefer female characters in games you see your main in a lot, so I can dress them in the most revealing clothing available and do a lot of perving as I play.

First person games like Skyrim I usually go with what seems to fit, female for unarmored archer, thief or mage and male for combat oriented characters.

Pretty much all the female builds turn out lesbian though, I choose implied girl-on-girl action over chatting up a guy any day.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 30, 2012)

Female is ok... the really sick part is when you play as an animal...


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 30, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> id rather look at the back of a women over the back of a man.



Agreed, as others said it depends on the character as well.
Tho ppl really do go overboard with all the nude/skimpy mods in bethesda games, I prefer to keep it realistic.

My character for my second play through in Skyrim I thought a fem warrior with heavy armor and two handed would be interesting.


----------



## happita (Mar 30, 2012)

I play Borderlands with a buddy and when we started playing we both picked the Soldier class. He was like ahhh man, I wanted to be the soldier. So I stepped aside and picked the girl character Lilith because she had some pretty awesome skills. And this is an online environment. It's just preference really, if your friends think it's weird or funny, the hell with them!! lol.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 30, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> First of all, let me throw something out of the gate, I am not gay, and I have absolutely nothing against them. But for whatever reason, I have always enjoyed playing as a female character in any game that lets me choose the gender of who I play with (except maybe in Pokémon, though that hardly counts). Some local friends find this to be weird, but is it really?
> 
> When I am asked, "why do you choose a girl?", I like to say it is because I like girls, but they don't seem to swallow that excuse. In team RPG's like Tales, Fire Emblem, and Dragon Age, I always choose my team to be full of females, unless of course, I'm forced to have a male in the party (usually a male lead). Usually there is no problem here since these are [mainly] single-player games. But what about when it's done in an MMORPG? I don't choose to play as a female character to pretend to be a gaming girl or anything of the sort, I simply choose so because I like it. Perhaps it's because of the "beauty" I see in these female figurines/models that attract me more than you generic rough-looking male.
> 
> ...


I know why


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 30, 2012)

I enjoy playing female glass cannon mages. They just fit better for me imo. Some hot spellcasting sorceress with low health but gobs of mana and awesome AoE spells, very sexy and of course very powerful without needing muscles or a huge sword/armor.

And... DAT ASS!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 30, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> And... DAT ASS!



Indeed, after playing Tomb Raider, and then watching the 1st movie (even though it wasn't that great), I've had a crush on Angelina Joilie

Next best thing to playing WITH a woman (like a hot female scientist in HL2)... is playing AS a woman.  Yep, I'm a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Would something like this be acceptable?


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 30, 2012)

If that's what he enjoys doing, why not? He does look silly in my opinion though.


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 31, 2012)

majestic12 said:


> http://www.gamersbin.com/attachments/localized/53365_davegigs1884959.jpg
> Would something like this be acceptable?



Seen worse. Sadly.


----------



## zootac (Mar 31, 2012)

he has a beer belly chi lee


----------



## Goodman (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah! same here played a few females character & like a lot Tomb Raider games can't wait for the next game hope that she gona have bigger ti... 

Anyhow if your friends still find you weird for choosing a female character just ask them when they are at the shopping mall or at the beach do they enjoy looking at guys or girls passing buy?

They should answer girls then ask them what they look at when playing games.... end of discussion


----------



## Depth (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 31, 2012)

I know that you are not strictly referring to MMO's but... MMORPG = Many Men Online Role Playing Girls


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2012)

i've always had a harder time getting into a game when it's a female character. granted there aren't too many games where it's forced so i haven't tried too often.

i was at my sister's this past week and i gave my niece a copy of Zelda: Skyward Sword, and that was the first time i realized how it must be for girls with every single other game in existence, they are all made for guys, so whatever hesitation i may feel - i now see as kind of unreasonable.


----------



## bbmarley (Mar 31, 2012)

lol i play female orc rogue named Nananananan
no problem with it hardly a slutty name, its not like i get gold from dudes or try to

DCuni had so many sluts on it when i played lol


----------



## Kreij (Mar 31, 2012)

I think that most guys play a female character to get in touch with their feminine side.
That, of course, is your maniacal killing, throat slitting, gut disemboweling, bone crushing, limb amputating, decapitation loving Amazon woman from hell side ... but still feminine


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 31, 2012)

For me it depends on:
1) Do I actually have a choice?
2) SP or MP?
3) If _not_ MP, then what kind of game is it?
4) If e.g. fantasy, what kind of character will I play through the game with? If it is an archer / a magician or whatever female characters can be fun (unless their female bodyparts are over the top, then I will prefer male). Of course, sword/axe fighters, game characters in shooters etc. "should" be male.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 31, 2012)

i love to play as a female characters allways something prety to look at  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
i also name my female characters proper female or femalish names
i do the same with pets  female sex female names


----------



## Mega-Japan (Mar 31, 2012)

kuroikenshi said:


> I know that you are not strictly referring to MMO's but... MMORPG = Many Men Online Role Playing Girls



lol, what's the male to female ration in an MMORPG? Sure it's higher than it is in console games, no?

Edit: According to source, the male to female ratio is 3:2, with the latter increasing over time. Not bad.


----------



## Easo (Mar 31, 2012)

Cause I like boobies.
And as one poster said about glass cannons, if playing with female character, shes usually something that can shoot arrows/fireballs/whatever from distance.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are my two lovely ladies full raid geared of course 
same concept follows for me, when i play a game i like to have something pretty to look at whether it be pretty scenery or a pretty/cute looking character - if i get both im usually in love with the game


----------



## Widjaja (Apr 1, 2012)

I choose either male or female as a character, doesn't worry me what other people think.

I'd prefer to look at a frmal;e character rather than a male character while I am playing.

My GFWL profile has a female avatar and boys get the assumption that I am a female.
I let them think whatever they want to.
Sometimes allowing them to think I am female works in my favor as they are nicer to me in comparison to knowing I am a male.

But...... things can get weird.

I had one guy make a video for me as he took some in game footage of me for some youtube clip.
He eventually started to call me baby too : /


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 1, 2012)

i never had that problem they did called me a hacker or bug user cus my char usualy was overpowered xD


----------



## Drone (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess *No one Lives Forever* and *Perfect Dark* would've been more popular if player could look down at boobs.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 2, 2012)

Mega-Japan said:


> lol, what's the male to female ration in an MMORPG? Sure it's higher than it is in console games, no?
> 
> Edit: According to source, the male to female ratio is 3:2, with the latter increasing over time. Not bad.



Very game dependent, though. In EVE Online the ratio is 19:1 (with character demographics way closer to 50-50). Some of the cute-looking browser games are probably 1:19


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Apr 2, 2012)

Combat Arms has a large number of male players taking advantage of the female character's smaller hitboxes while gaining no disadvantages.  

Thought I'd toss that in.


----------



## Goodman (Apr 2, 2012)

Any male who doesn't "play" with a female from time to time got a serious problem...


----------



## NC37 (Apr 2, 2012)

Iceni said:


> Generally the name gives it away.
> 
> You see a female BE paladin in WoW called Spankuhard. You know it's a man.
> 
> ...



While this is true, I've found quite a few males picking decent names for female toons. Unless they completely lack in creativity. The males also tend to portray the females as idealistic as possible. I've found more often than not, if the toon is ugly as a female, it is a real female playing it. The males that do choose to roll a female, want to make her as perfect as possible.

I'll admit to doing it in WoW. I made toons based on simple ideas. If I rolled a rogue, I'd pick appearance options I'd expect a close combat specialist would have. Short hair or a pony tail. Less pristine looking face. Paladin, I'd pick a more elegant amazon look. Gotta be a tough girl to wear the plate, but the plate would protect from damage so, she'd be a little cleaner looking. Medium length hair, not too long. Mage or casters would go to the extreme end of that with an emphasis on attractiveness and as long of hair as possible. Obviously don't get into fights much so they'd be ones more prone to care about their appearance.

TOR has been similar. But I've rolled more male toons since the models are decent enough unlike WoW's roid ragers.

Same can be said for female gamers. I've known some that only roll male toons and they are the most idealistic looking men in their eyes.

However, any toon named something silly like Lampstand or Bookshelf...tend to be men.


----------



## techtard (Apr 3, 2012)

A huge cross-section of gamers are not what you'd call handsome, and are very lonely. They are also socialy retarded, and attracted to cartoon women and pixelated T'n'A.


----------



## zootac (Apr 3, 2012)

techtard said:


> a huge cross-section of gamers are not what you'd call handsome, and are very lonely. They are also socialy retarded, and attracted to cartoon women and pixelated t'n'a.



+1


----------



## The_Ish (Apr 3, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, a good reason is this: I am male. I know what it is to be male. If I am playing a RPG, I typically want to role play as something I am not. Thus, playing a female is just a logical step.
> 
> I tend to find that when I play a male character I stay more true to my real self, and I do not *explore the role playing to its limits*. Essentially, my male characters are typically similar to me: When I play a male character, I typically view my choices as "What would I do?". My female characters, though, run the whole gamut between angelic princesses and cold blooded assassins who care for nothing more than their paycheck. In general, the gender disparity allows me a larger degree of disjointedness between my personality and the personality of my character.



You should get a sex change for the sake of immersion.


----------

